# Giant Killer Mice Decimating Rare Seabirds



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

On a remote island in the South Atlantic, common house mice have become unrelenting killers, consuming millions of endangered baby birds a year, a new study confirms.

Giant Killer Mice Decimating Rare Seabirds


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

That's mental...


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

wtf...


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Hate to be the one to say it but is it really news? We have done this several different places spreading new species into habitats that had not evolved to deal with then and all hell breaking loose. Sometimes by accident like it appears to be here sometimes deliberately like with the Cane Toad in Oz.

Hope they get the issue under control soon though.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

My mate went to Disneyland and said it was infested with giant mice.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Graham said:


> My mate went to Disneyland and said it was infested with giant mice.


----------

